# Osteosarcoma - Need Help/Advice



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry you got this news. I have lost two dogs to this awful cancer. One was 30 years ago, and by the time we found it, it was too late; she was made comfortable for the time she had left. The second was last summer, my beautiful Bonnie had it in her mouth. We removed the tumors, but not the whole bottom jaw due to her age. She had a wonderful active two months before we had to let her go.

There are many here who can give you wonderful outcomes of tripawds, who have gone to survive for years. If there are no mets, and he is otherwise healthy; I would opt for amputation. But, it is a very personal decision, that only you cam make. Please know that my thoughts are with you, and I wish you the best outcome; please keep us posted.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

I too am so very sorry that you and Rusty are going through this. I do not have personal experience with osteosarcoma but you are both in my thoughts.


----------



## dmpond (Mar 17, 2014)

well we met with the vet last night and we weighed the pros and the cons. He assured me that with the leg amputation that Rusty would have a prognosis of about 7-12 months with most of that being good. He seemed so normal when I saw him. I did not sleep at all last night...how does one weigh one's life against a clock...maybe I am selfish but I was not ready to give up on my dog. I elected to have the surgery done to amputate his leg...I hope that this does not make me a bad person but I just could not let him go...not with him having no signs of illness other than his leg. He should remain in good spirits but will probably succomb to the disease via lung metastases but there are none there presently. I pray that I made the right decision and that Rusty forgives me for what is about to happen to him. The vet said that he would be recovered in about 2-3 weeks and that he will be back to himself prior to that. Once the leg is gone, the pain will be gone. I promised myself that once he is no longer himself and that the disease is taking over, I will be a man and take him to be put down...I just could not do it yet. 

Here is a pic of him from the vet yesterday...he licked my face and wagged his tail non-stop when he saw me.










I appreciate everyone's kind words and your support. One day Rusty will be able to run free...I just wish I could be there to see it


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a handsome guy! You're doing what you think is best for your guy. I'm sure he'll make it thru the surgery just fine. Cancer is an ugly, awful thing, yet our furbabies never even let on that they're sick. Here's hoping that you have many more days with Rusty!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Cookie had her hind leg amputated once the diagnosis of osteosarcoma was given after months of mysterious limpness (they kept thinking it was a bone bruise). Afterwards, she went through four rounds of chemo with the drug, carboplatin.


With Cookie getting chemo this way, I really didn't see a decrease in the quality of life. She did not display any of the possible side effects other than a slight decrease in appetite. When she didn't seem to want to eat, I would encourage her by putting something yummy within her kibble and she would proceed to eat a good amount. Or I would hand feed her. You should be aware that the drug does lower their white blood cell count at times and that count needs to be at a good level in order for the drug to be given each month. I used to give Cookie a pep talk every day of the week before her next dose to make sure her white blood cell count was good! Overall, I thought the chemo treatments definitely prolonged Cookie's life and allowed us to spend quality time with her. There were days where she didn't want to do much other than to chill out in the backyard under the big oak tree and then there were days where she was chasing birds/squirrels. 


All in all, Cookie's symptoms started in early February, she had her leg amputated in early June, and she passed in early October. Her oncologist told me that osteosarcoma is extremely aggressive but there has been cases where dogs live for 2-3 years with the diagnosis and proper treatment. I don't regret anything of the things we did for her because I truly felt that she benefited from it. She was happy up until the day she passed away. 

Best of luck with your pup!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

I would do the same for my boys if in the same situation.....I have seen dogs do perfectly well with one leg amputated....and as long as he is in no pain he should adapt quickly.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Rusty! Please keep us posted.


----------



## dmpond (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you all! 

We had Rusty's leg amputated last Tuesday (3/18/14). We were finally able to bring him home on Saturday (3/22/14). He seems to be doing well with the exception that he has licked all the fur off of his other front leg in a spot and one or his rear legs. We do not know the cause. I was concered that he was having an allergic reaction to one of his post-op meds...however after consulting with the vet this morning, that was found not to be the case. They are going to keep him there and observe him for the day. They think that he has some anxiety or depression following his leg amputation (who could blame him?) It just breaks my heart that he could be really upset following what we had done for him. I hope that he can get past this and go back to being a happy dog!


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

My thoughts are with you.

My Badger is at the vet right now receiving his fourth chemo treatment after his front leg amputation in late January... I can tell you this: I had many of the same concerns you've expressed, and I was worried sick that I didn't make the right decision about amputation. Now, however, I'm 100% certain we did the right thing. Badger is so happy, has no pain, and does great with three legs. Even if the cancer returns, and we only bought him an extra month or two, I'm going to be fine with the decision. I was amazed at how quickly he recovered and got back to his old habits.

He did go through about a 1 week slump where he seemed depressed (starting about 1 week post op)... but I think a lot of that might have been his feeding off my wife and I. As we got back into our routine, and he got adjusted, all was well. ;-)

Please let me know if there is anything I can do or info I might be able to share!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

If it is any comfort, I think you made the right choice. I would go the amputation route as well with my dogs to give them a chance. So many dogs lead happy lives on three legs. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that this will keep the cancer at bay and you have many good years with your fur baby - both dmpond and bk1998.


----------



## Daisygirl4440 (Apr 13, 2014)

We lost our Golden Girl Daisy on Friday April 11, 2014. She was diagnosed with osteosarcoma in her right rear femur in August 2013. We chose to treat her conservatively as she was almost 11 years old when diagnosed. She took tramadol, pyraxicam, Pepcid, and algae DHA. We let her go to the Rainbow bridge Friday, after much deliberation. She had lost weight, but not her spirit. She really was not interested in food, and I was afraid she would fracture her leg. The vet had told us even with amputation and chemo most dogs live 4-6 months. We were blessed with an additional 8 months. I miss her so much, and I have been in mourning all weekend


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Somehow I missed your post. How is Rusty doing? What a beautiful boy, but then he is a golden!

Originally I suggested that you go to the Tripawds Website. An excellent group of people full of knowledge and support. If you are interested in taking a look, here is the link. http://tripawds.com/

And here is a link for a blog of friend of mine created for their lab that underwent an amputation and chemo for osteo. Hunter continued to live a very full life for over a year. http://superdog.tripawds.com/

Good luck.


----------



## dmpond (Mar 17, 2014)

Kathy...thanks for advice. I have enjoyed tripawds and have gained a lot of insight into what to do and what to expect. Rusty had his leg amputation on March 18. He has done remarkably well...in fact he is starting to run. He seems the same. He started chemo on April 8 and it did not knock him back at all. However, I must say that everytime I hear him cough or breathe hard it makes me think that something is going wrong...but I am loving having him as long as he will have us!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Daisygirl4440 said:


> We lost our Golden Girl Daisy on Friday April 11, 2014. She was diagnosed with osteosarcoma in her right rear femur in August 2013. We chose to treat her conservatively as she was almost 11 years old when diagnosed. She took tramadol, pyraxicam, Pepcid, and algae DHA. We let her go to the Rainbow bridge Friday, after much deliberation. She had lost weight, but not her spirit. She really was not interested in food, and I was afraid she would fracture her leg. The vet had told us even with amputation and chemo most dogs live 4-6 months. We were blessed with an additional 8 months. I miss her so much, and I have been in mourning all weekend


God bless you. So sorry for your loss of Daisy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

dmpond said:


> well we met with the vet last night and we weighed the pros and the cons. He assured me that with the leg amputation that Rusty would have a prognosis of about 7-12 months with most of that being good. He seemed so normal when I saw him. I did not sleep at all last night...how does one weigh one's life against a clock...maybe I am selfish but I was not ready to give up on my dog. I elected to have the surgery done to amputate his leg...I hope that this does not make me a bad person but I just could not let him go...not with him having no signs of illness other than his leg. He should remain in good spirits but will probably succomb to the disease via lung metastases but there are none there presently. I pray that I made the right decision and that Rusty forgives me for what is about to happen to him. The vet said that he would be recovered in about 2-3 weeks and that he will be back to himself prior to that. Once the leg is gone, the pain will be gone. I promised myself that once he is no longer himself and that the disease is taking over, I will be a man and take him to be put down...I just could not do it yet.
> 
> Here is a pic of him from the vet yesterday...he licked my face and wagged his tail non-stop when he saw me.
> 
> ...


Rusty is beautiful! What resilliance and love our goldens have! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

He's so beautiful. I would have made the same decision as you. Fight handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

